
A Simple Physical Investment – SpecieCo – Launch - SpecieCo
Hey all,<p>I have been a lurker on here for sometime, and enjoy the community of intelligent discussion. I want see what discussion can be fostered about my startup SpecieCo.<p>Here is the product&#x2F;company in a nutshell.<p>- We offer a verified physical investment using a white papered patented technique to verify the investment as genuine ( The investment is a physical gold coin - shipped to your address).<p>- The customer will have their account debited monthly through a 3d party authorization form in small amounts that will accrue toward the eventual purchase and shipment of this investment.<p>- This services is targeted to members of our society ( focusing on US) who have no other forms of investment aka the cash society, ( Barbers, small companies with no 401k offering, Bartenders, Waiters, Construction Workers, Uber drivers&#x2F;gig employees, the prepper community, or coin collectors).<p>- This group is under-invested in the traditional financial markets, they often do not have a 401k, Roth IRA or Pension.<p>- This product is not an investment per the SEC gold coins are a &quot; collection&quot;. This collection however often reflects trends in the markets that can be leveraged for a specific strategy.<p>- This strategy does not pay dividends, this product does not offer any of the traditional benefits of wall street, however it does provide the &quot;toe in the water&quot; for investing. Specieco will not use the money it holds in any way, it sits in an account and the whole amount is used for the purchase of your coin.<p>- How does we make money? Bulk wholesale purchases of gold can have large swings % value.  vs single gold coins.
- You can opt as a potential new investor to have your contact information shared with 3d parties ( sold ) to other investment groups.<p>www.specieco.com<p>JS - MK - GW
======
SpecieCo
[https://b2a35d79-f56d-4b5e-b088-483c16786cf0.filesusr.com/ug...](https://b2a35d79-f56d-4b5e-b088-483c16786cf0.filesusr.com/ugd/b191f9_248cd733150a4d06a603683318e1ecff.pdf)

white paper included

